# Frank Shamrock vs. Renzo Gracie - Feb 10th



## Goodfella9783 (Feb 6, 2007)

Who you got?


----------



## MCx2 (Feb 6, 2007)

Franky.


----------



## fUnc17 (Feb 6, 2007)

Will be close, shamrock will get takedowns and itll be a great ground battle. I think renzo will come through with a sub in the end


----------



## Goodfella9783 (Feb 6, 2007)

I'm gonna say a Shamrock KO.


----------



## BigPapaPump68 (Feb 6, 2007)

I am going with frank. Renzo does have a great ground game, but so does frank. Frank's stand up is still one of the best I have ever seen before.


----------



## BigDyl (Feb 6, 2007)

Hard to call.

Renzo by decision.


----------



## Doublebase (Feb 6, 2007)

BigDyl said:


> Hard to call.
> 
> Renzo by decision.



Wrong!


----------



## BigDyl (Feb 6, 2007)

Doublebase said:


> Wrong!



Don't you have something better to do?


----------



## Doublebase (Feb 6, 2007)

BigDyl said:


> Don't you have something better to do?



No!


----------



## BoneCrusher (Feb 6, 2007)

Shamrock's ground games is outstanding.  On his feet he he is as good a Renzo ... Frank will win.


----------



## BigPapaPump68 (Feb 7, 2007)

BoneCrusher said:


> Shamrock's ground games is outstanding.  On his feet he he is as good a Renzo ... Frank will win.



I am going with Frank by TKO. He is still one of the best, if not the best MMA fighter pound for pound today.


----------



## Goodfella9783 (Feb 7, 2007)

BigPapaPump68 said:


> I am going with Frank by TKO. He is still one of the best, if not the best MMA fighter pound for pound today.


 
I've always liked him too bro. I'd love to see what he could do in the UFC again. A rematch between him and Tito would be awesome.


----------



## BigDyl (Feb 7, 2007)

Rickson by armbar


----------



## BigPapaPump68 (Feb 7, 2007)

Goodfella9783 said:


> I've always liked him too bro. I'd love to see what he could do in the UFC again. A rematch between him and Tito would be awesome.



So would I. That first fight was even for like the first little bit, and then frank dominated him.


----------



## BigPapaPump68 (Feb 7, 2007)

BigDyl said:


> Rickson by armbar



The whole gracie family by fuglyness.


----------



## Goodfella9783 (Feb 7, 2007)

BigPapaPump68 said:


> The whole gracie family by fuglyness.


 
 

Wait what about Rickson's 600-0 record  ???? LAWL


----------



## MCx2 (Feb 7, 2007)

Goodfella9783 said:


> Wait what about Rickson's 600-0 record  ???? LAWL



It's got to be in the 1,000's by now, c'mon!

I heard he choked out the Loch Ness monster and arm bared Bigfoot. *IN THE SAME NIGHT!*


----------



## Goodfella9783 (Feb 7, 2007)

ReproMan said:


> It's got to be in the 1,000's by now, c'mon!
> 
> I heard he choked out the Loch Ness monster and arm bared Bigfoot. *IN THE SAME NIGHT!*


----------



## fufu (Feb 7, 2007)

Got any good HL's of the two? I am not familiar with either fighter. Except seeing one of the Frank V Rutten fights.


----------



## Goodfella9783 (Feb 7, 2007)

Here's a highlight reel of Frank:
http://youtube.com/watch?v=24wLpz64MKk


----------



## Goodfella9783 (Feb 7, 2007)

Here's a Renzo fight:
http://youtube.com/watch?v=KfjH9msA7iI


----------



## fufu (Feb 7, 2007)

Hmm, after watching those I will say Frank. I really haven't seen enough, but based off those. Frank looks pretty bad ass.


----------



## BigDyl (Feb 7, 2007)

Biased much?


----------



## Goodfella9783 (Feb 7, 2007)

BigDyl said:


> Biased much?


 
That's the only vid of him fighting on Youtube. Post whatever you can find and stop your crying.


----------



## fufu (Feb 7, 2007)

BigDyl said:


> Biased much?



Well I just pretty much said I was biased. However, Renzo did seem kind of cowardly not standing up with Sakuraba. 

DISCLAIMER: Now I know there could be a million good reasons why Renzo didn't stand up by that is how I saw it.


----------



## BigDyl (Feb 7, 2007)

fufu said:


> Well I just pretty much said I was biased. However, Renzo did seem kind of cowardly not standing up with Sakuraba.
> 
> DISCLAIMER: Now I know there could be a million good reasons why Renzo didn't stand up by that is how I saw it.



That's his fighting style.  He wasn't a good striker at the time, and saku was.


Who knows now, maybe he's more refined.  The miletich win was pretty quick and clean.


----------



## Richie1888 (Feb 8, 2007)

if its not on the ufc who has it and is it on tv ?


----------



## BigPapaPump68 (Feb 9, 2007)

The fight is on showtime. It's going to be interesting to see how renzo will try to attack frank. His standing and ground game a phenomenal. Renzo's game is pretty damn good too. Going to be a great fight.


----------



## BoneCrusher (Feb 9, 2007)

Showtime's site ...
















                                                                                       ELITE XTREME COMBAT: ELITE XTREME COMBAT (Not Rated - VL)                                                                         This debut event of Elite XC, a brand-new mixed martial arts organization that pits combatants against each other in a chain-linked "cage," features Frank Shamrock, the first middleweight titleholder of Ultimate Fighting Championships, in a bout against veteran MMA fighter Renzo Gracie, from Southaven, Massachusetts. Hosted by former pro wrestler Bill Goldberg and actor Mario Lopez ("Dancing with the Stars").                                                                                                                                                                                                                         
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	










                                                       SCHEDULE:

All times ET/PT.                                                       
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	







                     Showtime





Tomorrow 10:00 PM                     
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




                     Showtime Too





Tomorrow 12:00 AM                     
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 Showtime Extreme





Sunday      8:00 PM  Showtime Extreme





Monday    10:00 PM  Showtime Extreme





Tuesday   12:00 AM *

AVAILABLE ON DEMAND:*
                    Starting 02/13
                     Ending 03/12












                                                                                                 Showtime Advisories: Violence, Adult Language, Adult Content
            Stereo / CC
        2 h


----------



## maniclion (Feb 9, 2007)

Frank With A Flying Double Exodus Judo Chop!!!!


----------



## maniclion (Feb 9, 2007)

BoneCrusher said:


> Showtime's site ...
> 
> 
> 
> ...



   THAT'S IDKWTF


----------



## BoneCrusher (Feb 9, 2007)

maniclion said:


> [/size][/font]                                                                                                                                                                                                                                                                                                                                                                                                                             THAT'S IDKWTF


Dumbfuck ... I'm just tryin to post off the Showtime site to answer a question in a complete manor.

Interesting TIVO note ... Spike is airing Ultimate Knockouts 1 & 2 tomorrow night while Showtime runs Shamrock vs Gracie.


----------



## BigPapaPump68 (Feb 9, 2007)

BoneCrusher said:


> Dumbfuck ... I'm just tryin to post off the Showtime site to answer a question in a complete manor.
> 
> Interesting TIVO note ... Spike is airing Ultimate Knockouts 1 & 2 tomorrow night while Showtime runs Shamrock vs Gracie.



lol, interesting.


----------



## Goodfella9783 (Feb 9, 2007)

Any other fights on the Shamrock/Gracie card?


----------



## BoneCrusher (Feb 9, 2007)

* Here's what I've hacked together with a 'lil cut -n- paste ... enjoy:

*Showtime and Elite XC Announce Debut Fight Card adding to the previously-announced main event pitting Frank Shamrock (Pictures) and Renzo Gracie (Pictures), Showtime and Elite XC revealed eight bouts for their Feb. 10 mixed martial arts debut at the DeSoto Civic Center in Southaven, Miss. 

The televised card kicks off at 10 p.m. EST/PST. 

Undercard contests will be *streamed live* via proElite.com starting at 7 p.m. EST. Sign-up is free.

*          Check out the EliteXC Odds from The Venetian Las Vegas, NV:* 
                                       R Gracie +300 vs F Shamrock -400
                 W Correria +130 vs A Silva -160
                 J Villasenor +190 vs D Loiseau -240
                 C Bennett +150 vs KJ Noons -180
                 And the first time ever booking a Women???s MMA bout!
                 J Kedzie +110 vs G Carano -140

*The pics are links that go to EliteXC's site, while the links below got to sherdog.  Each has a description of the fighter.  EliteXC gives the bio and sherdog gives the fighter's history in the ring.*​ 








Frank Shamrock (Pictures) vs. Renzo Gracie (Pictures)​ 




Wesley Correira (Pictures) vs.  Antonio Silva (Pictures) ​








Joey Villasenor (Pictures) vs. David Loiseau (Pictures)​




Charles Bennett (Pictures)  vs.  KJ Noons​




Julie Kedzie vs. Gina Carano (Pictures)​




Bo Cantrell (Pictures) vs. Tim Persey (Pictures)​




Chris Gates (Pictures) vs. Riki Fukuda (Pictures)​








Adriano Periera vs. Javier Vazquez (Pictures)​




Mike Pyle (Pictures) vs. Ross Ebanez (Pictures)​




John Shackelford (Pictures) vs. Edson Berto
*My observation and Rant about sherdog:
*For some reason sherdog doesn't include K1 stats when they compile the data on a fighter's MMA history.   I know K1 has done some un-ethical shit in the past ... but it does the fighters like Mark Hunt and all of us fans a major disservice.   HE has a bout a zillion fights in K1, but only a 5-3-1 record at sherdog.  Ernesto Hoost doesn't even exist on paper with a 0-0-0 record at sherdog ... yet he was an outstanding fighter with a record of 57-12-1 at K1.​ ​


----------



## MCx2 (Feb 10, 2007)

BoneCrusher said:


> * Here's what I've hacked together with a 'lil cut -n- paste ... enjoy:*
> 
> Showtime and Elite XC Announce Debut Fight Card adding to the previously-announced main event pitting Frank Shamrock (Pictures) and Renzo Gracie (Pictures), Showtime and Elite XC revealed eight bouts for their Feb. 10 mixed martial arts debut at the DeSoto Civic Center in Southaven, Miss.
> 
> ...


 
Great post. Thanks BoneCrusher.


----------



## Goodfella9783 (Feb 10, 2007)

Damn I wouldn't mind at all if Gina Carano put me in a triangle.


----------



## MCx2 (Feb 10, 2007)

Goodfella9783 said:


> Damn I wouldn't mind at all if Gina Carano put me in a triangle.


 
Wow. No shit, she's pretty cute. At least for a fighter.


----------



## BoneCrusher (Feb 10, 2007)

I'm thinkin' full mount ...


----------



## BoneCrusher (Feb 10, 2007)

ReproMan said:


> Great post. Thanks BoneCrusher.


My pleasure.

And for the hearing impaired ... 

* Undercard contests will be streamed live via proElite.com starting at 7 p.m. EST. 
Sign-up is free.*


----------



## AKIRA (Feb 10, 2007)

Goodfella9783 said:


> Here's a highlight reel of Frank:
> http://youtube.com/watch?v=24wLpz64MKk



So whaty happen to this guy?  I mean he toppled Tito for christs sake!


----------



## BoneCrusher (Feb 10, 2007)

anyone watching the streamed fights?


----------



## BoneCrusher (Feb 10, 2007)

If you are put IM somehow in your shoutout lol ...


----------



## Goodfella9783 (Feb 10, 2007)

BoneCrusher said:


> anyone watching the streamed fights?


 
how do I go about doing this? Unfortunately I don't have Showtime, so I guess I'll have to watch Mosley/Collazo if I can't see these.


----------



## BigDyl (Feb 10, 2007)

BoneCrusher said:


> * Here's what I've hacked together with a 'lil cut -n- paste ... enjoy:
> 
> *Showtime and Elite XC Announce Debut Fight Card adding to the previously-announced main event pitting Frank Shamrock (Pictures) and Renzo Gracie (Pictures), Showtime and Elite XC revealed eight bouts for their Feb. 10 mixed martial arts debut at the DeSoto Civic Center in Southaven, Miss.
> 
> ...



K1 isn't considered pure MMA.


----------



## BoneCrusher (Feb 10, 2007)

The streaming fights deal went well.  Average fights ... but it all worked well.  Cool concept that I hope Dana White picks up on ... streaming the un-aired fights.

Now HD Showtime ...


----------



## BigDyl (Feb 10, 2007)

I MUST SEE THIS...

Gina Carano (Pictures) vs. Julie Kedzie (Pictures)
Round 1
Kedzie lands a front kick. Kedzie shoots for a takedown but Carano stops it. Carano lands a knee to the stomach and avoids another takedown attempt. Kedzie shoots and pulls guard. Carano escapes guard and gets back to her feet. Carano lands a right had. And another. Carano lands a head kick and two right hands. Sherdog.com scores the round 10-9 for Carano. 

Round 2
Carano lands a hard low kick. Kedzie scores a takedown but Carano scrambles to the top position. Kedzie using a body triangle from the bottom. Kedzie counters a head kick with a right hand. Carano answers with a right of her own. Carano is teeing off with kicks to the leg and punches to the head. Carano drops Kedzie with a hard right hand. Kedzie stands back to her feet. The tough as nails Kedzie scores a body lock takedown before the round ends. Sherdog.com scores the round 10-9 for Carano. 

Round 3
Kedzie gets a takedown and moves to side-control. Carano gives up her back. The much-stronger Carano works back to her feet and out of the bad position. Carano throws a double jab and lands a right hand. Kedzie answers with a right of her own. Carano lands a knee and scores a takedown of her own from the Thai-clinch before the round ends. Sherdog.com scores the round 10-9 for Kedzie. This turned out to be a very exciting fight. The judges score the fight 29-28 x 2 and 30-27, all for Gina Carano.


----------



## the nut (Feb 10, 2007)

That fight was awesome..... I would pay for her to kick my ass.


----------



## the nut (Feb 10, 2007)

Bennett is a maniac, and Loiseau has turned into a bitch. Can someone give me an update on the Shamrock fight, I just got to work for an overnighter. This blows!


----------



## the nut (Feb 10, 2007)

It's definitely peanut butter jelly time!!!!!


----------



## BoneCrusher (Feb 10, 2007)

Frank did an illegal back of the head knee so we are on a 5 minute injury time out


----------



## BoneCrusher (Feb 10, 2007)

They were on the ground, Frank on the bottom throwing knees and he tagged Gracie.  Now Gracie is all bitched up and getting a fucking neck brace.

Fight's over ... this blows.


----------



## Goodfella9783 (Feb 10, 2007)

Renzo punked out.


----------



## BoneCrusher (Feb 10, 2007)

Frank got DQ'd ... what a shitty call.


----------



## the nut (Feb 10, 2007)

Knee from the bottom? Side mount?


----------



## BoneCrusher (Feb 10, 2007)

This was a bullshit fake out from Gracie to win a fight in which he would have otherwise been knocked in.  His manager says he has a concussion.  He is still in the building ... but his manager knows he has a concussion. If his eyes showed he had a concussion then that would have been stated by the Showtime people in the ring as the looked him over... but nothing is coming from them.  Only the Gracie team claims he is concussed, and they still aren't hospital bound and still have not been diagnosed by the doc's.


----------



## BoneCrusher (Feb 10, 2007)

the nut said:


> Knee from the bottom? Side mount?


Yup side mount at the fence.


----------



## Goodfella9783 (Feb 10, 2007)

BoneCrusher said:


> This was a bullshit fake out from Gracie to win a fight in which he would have otherwise been knocked in.


 


What a disgrace to fans.


----------



## BoneCrusher (Feb 10, 2007)

I fucking hate it when the drama queens use shit like this to win a match they were going to lose.  If he doesn't end up with a concussion then he should not be declared the victor.


----------



## the nut (Feb 10, 2007)

Thanks man. 

Turned the damn Tivo on for nothing. At least UFC greatest knockouts were on tonight.

Edit.... and the chick fight!


----------



## BoneCrusher (Feb 10, 2007)

I've been suckered punched in the side of the head with a full beer bottle and did not even get blacked out let alone a concussion.  It takes a lot to cause a concussion in a fight and that little knee tap was not enough ... Gracie just bitched up his entire family with this.  What a punk ... FUUUUCKKKKK I AM PISSED!!!!


----------



## BoneCrusher (Feb 10, 2007)

the nut said:


> Thanks man.
> 
> Turned the damn Tivo on for nothing. At least UFC greatest knockouts were on tonight.
> 
> Edit.... and the chick fight!



If you TIVO'd this then you look at it and tell me what you think.  You're one of the few in here that has a good head about MMA.  I say it was BULLSHIT ... I look forward to your verdict.


----------



## BigPapaPump68 (Feb 10, 2007)

It was a great fight card. Frank owned renzo and he knew it. Hence why Renzo bithched out. The knees weren't intentional, but they should have been. Renzo got side mount and just layed there while frank tore his ribs up with his knees.


----------



## BoneCrusher (Feb 10, 2007)

BigPapaPump68 said:


> It was a great fight card. Frank owned renzo and he knew it. Hence why Renzo bithched out. The knees weren't intentional, but they should have been. Renzo got side mount and just layed there while frank tore his ribs up with his knees.


It was part of Frank's strategy.  He declared it before the fight.  Let Gracie do his little lay and pray bullshit, throw a shit load of knees into his ribs, stand him up and knock him out.

I guess Gracie showed up with his own strat too ... bein a BITCH.


----------



## the nut (Feb 10, 2007)

I have to say the fights I saw were entertaining, too bad the main event went of like that. 

I noticed Herb Dean was working one of the fights, did he get fired by UFC?


----------



## BoneCrusher (Feb 10, 2007)

the nut said:


> I have to say the fights I saw were entertaining, too bad the main event went of like that.
> 
> I noticed Herb Dean was working one of the fights, did he get fired by UFC?


Nah he is a working ref.  He ref's in most American MMA franchises.  He was the ref in the Gracie/Shamrock fight ... and the one who made the call on the DQ.


----------



## the nut (Feb 10, 2007)

BoneCrusher said:


> Nah he is a working ref.  He ref's in most American MMA franchises.  He was the ref in the Gracie/Shamrock fight ... *and the one who made the call on the DQ.*



Oh Jesus, that guy can't catch a break.


----------



## BigDyl (Feb 11, 2007)

Henzo would have gotten the decision anyways.


----------



## Goodfella9783 (Feb 11, 2007)

Frank after the fight: 
http://www.sherdog.com/videos/videos.asp?v_id=1078

Renzo is a vagina.


----------



## Doublebase (Feb 11, 2007)

I lost 10$ on that bs call.  Sucks.  Who the fuck is Bennet?  I don't know much about this guy but what a character.  His style is awful though.  Hands are low, I love how they put "street fighting" under his style and thats it.  I kept seeing him on camera during the other fights.  He was everywhere.  He was entertaining but what joke.  I would love to see Ken Flo submit his ass in a min.


----------



## Goodfella9783 (Feb 11, 2007)

Krazy Horse. He's always like that. I've seen fights where the bell rings at the beginning of the fight and he jumps up on the top of the cage and gets the crowd into it before he fights. He's always flippin around and shit too. He's got crazy knock out power though.


----------



## BigPapaPump68 (Feb 11, 2007)

BigDyl said:


> Henzo would have gotten the decision anyways.



How do you figure? Renzo held him on the ground and recieved a warning. He almost recieved another before frank knocked him out. Frank clearly landed more strikes and was the better fighter. I feel bad for Renzo, but come on, it's a damn MMA fight not a wrestling match. Even if it was a wrestling match, Renzo couldn't do a damn thing. Does anyone have a video to the fight?


----------



## bigss75 (Feb 11, 2007)

Goodfella9783 said:


> Krazy Horse. He's always like that. I've seen fights where the bell rings at the beginning of the fight and he jumps up on the top of the cage and gets the crowd into it before he fights. He's always flippin around and shit too. He's got crazy knock out power though.



I think at bushido he pulled some drop kick off the top rope wwe style.


----------



## AKIRA (Feb 11, 2007)

ummm VID?!


----------



## Doublebase (Feb 11, 2007)

AKIRA said:


> ummm VID?!



ummm that is illegal.


----------



## BoneCrusher (Feb 11, 2007)

ummmmm youtube?!  Sorry but it's the redneck version.


----------



## Doublebase (Feb 11, 2007)

BigDyl said:


> Henzo would have gotten the decision anyways.



You can't even spell his name right.  You'r a fuckin idiot.  Stop it.  You are always wrong and will continue to be.


----------



## BoneCrusher (Feb 11, 2007)

Doublebase said:


> ummm that is illegal.


Ummmm so is sex with your neighbors dog ...


----------



## Goodfella9783 (Feb 11, 2007)

BoneCrusher said:


> ummmmm youtube?! *Sorry but it's the redneck version*.


 
 

Better than no version. Thanks pal.


----------



## BoneCrusher (Feb 11, 2007)

Goodfella9783 said:


> Better than no version. Thanks pal.


----------



## BigDyl (Feb 11, 2007)

Doublebase said:


> You can't even spell his name right.  You'r a fuckin idiot.  Stop it.  You are always wrong and will continue to be.



You can't even spell "You'r."  Whooptee doo, I had a typo.  At least I'm not the MMA wannabe expert who lost 10 bucks.


----------



## BoneCrusher (Feb 11, 2007)

BigDyl said:


> You can't even spell "You'r."  Whooptee doo, I had a typo.  At least I'm not the MMA wannabe expert who lost 10 bucks.


In that bet I would not accept the payment.  I would tell you it was a NC and let you off the hook.  Of course ... I wouldn't pay it either.


----------



## BigDyl (Feb 11, 2007)

If frank can't play by the rules he deserves to lose.  Apparently he was doing illegal punches/knees the whole match.


----------



## Goodfella9783 (Feb 11, 2007)

I wonder if these clowns are gonna go at it again.


----------



## the nut (Feb 11, 2007)

Wow..... Shamrock dominated from his back. Renzo and Royce need to get out of this sport, they're an embarrassment to the family now.  Total acting job. Glad the fight wasn't PPV.


----------



## BoneCrusher (Feb 11, 2007)

BigDyl said:


> If frank can't play by the rules he deserves to lose.  *Apparently* he was doing illegal punches/knees the whole match.


Shamrock did two knee strikes to the head ... only illegal because they hit the BACK of the head.  Otherwise knee strikes from the ground to the front or side of the head and the body were deemed to be legal.  Apparently you weren't aware of that.  Apparently  you do not know MMA very well.  Apparently you should learn MMA better before you hit the submit button in an MMA thread.  Apparently you are a Gracie fan and have no real relationship with reality.  I remember when what's his name ... that old Gracie that Hughes destroyed ... was beaten down severely.  You lost it and couldn't accept the defeat of your hero.  Is this a flashback?  Does another Gracie getting waxed exceed the abilities of your coping mechanisms?  Your posts normally make me laugh BigD ... I hope you don't go crazy over this and get all


----------



## Goodfella9783 (Feb 11, 2007)

BoneCrusher said:


> Shamrock did two knee strikes to the head ... only illegal because they hit the BACK of the head. Otherwise knee strikes from the ground to the front or side of the head and the body were deemed to be legal. Apparently you weren't aware of that. Apparently you do not know MMA very well. Apparently you should learn MMA better before you hit the submit button in an MMA thread. Apparently you are a Gracie fan and have no real relationship with reality. I remember when what's his name ... that old Gracie that Hughes destroyed ... was beaten down severely. You lost it and couldn't accept the defeat of your hero. Is this a flashback? Does another Gracie getting waxed exceed the abilities of your coping mechanisms? Your posts normally make me laugh BigD ... I hope you don't go crazy over this and get all


----------



## BoneCrusher (Feb 11, 2007)

Goodfella9783 said:


>


Easy sparky ... I am still trying to cope with you calling Frank Shamrock a clown ...


----------



## BoneCrusher (Feb 11, 2007)

the nut said:


> Wow..... Shamrock dominated from his back. Renzo and Royce need to get out of this sport, they're an embarrassment to the family now.  Total acting job. Glad the fight wasn't PPV.


I'd be looking for some kind of medical substantiation of the alleged concussion.  If the doc's said no concussion then I'd press that point with the public and show Gracie as a fraud.  If I was Shamrock ... I'd demand an immediate rematch.


----------



## Little Wing (Feb 11, 2007)

thanks for posting ignorant crap in my thread after i specifically asked people not to.


----------



## Goodfella9783 (Feb 11, 2007)

Little Wing said:


> thanks for posting ignorant crap in my thread after i specifically asked people not to.


 
jesus christ relax I'm about to change it. I didn't read the thread I just saw the title and the pics. Wow. I didn't realize a fat bitch would make someone so mad.


----------



## Goodfella9783 (Feb 11, 2007)

BoneCrusher said:


> Easy sparky ... I am still trying to cope with you calling Frank Shamrock a clown ...


 
I've always liked Frank I was just jokin around. I think he'd KO Renzo when it's all said and done.


----------



## Little Wing (Feb 11, 2007)

Goodfella9783 said:


> jesus christ relax I'm about to change it. I didn't read the thread I just saw the title and the pics. Wow. I didn't realize a fat bitch would make someone so mad.




i could post some sexy gay guys in here  the thread title contained "romantic images". there is nothing romantic about an image that aims to make people feel disgusted.


----------



## BoneCrusher (Feb 11, 2007)

Little Wing said:


> i could post some sexy gay guys in here  the thread title contained "romantic images". there is nothing romantic about an image that aims to make people feel disgusted.


Calling Shamrock a clown ... .  See ... you pissed off the MMA Gods and they sent Little Wing to torment you.   You should be more careful cause Little Wing will kick your ass in a hot second.


----------



## Goodfella9783 (Feb 11, 2007)

Little Wing said:


> there is nothing romantic about an image that aims to make people feel disgusted.


 
It gives me butterflies. That's my dreamgirl.


----------



## AKIRA (Feb 11, 2007)

Ok wheres part 2?  or 3?


----------



## AKIRA (Feb 11, 2007)

Well I found the post fight interview.

I didnt think Gracie was earning a good win.


----------



## BigDyl (Feb 11, 2007)

BoneCrusher said:


> Shamrock did two knee strikes to the head ... only illegal because they hit the BACK of the head.  Otherwise knee strikes from the ground to the front or side of the head and the body were deemed to be legal.  Apparently you weren't aware of that.  Apparently  you do not know MMA very well.  Apparently you should learn MMA better before you hit the submit button in an MMA thread.  Apparently you are a Gracie fan and have no real relationship with reality.  I remember when what's his name ... that old Gracie that Hughes destroyed ... was beaten down severely.  You lost it and couldn't accept the defeat of your hero.  Is this a flashback?  Does another Gracie getting waxed exceed the abilities of your coping mechanisms?  Your posts normally make me laugh BigD ... I hope you don't go crazy over this and get all




I didn't actually get to watch it so I'm going by hearsay.  But I did watch the renzo and shamrock post fight videos.  I also read the fight commentary, and sherdog had gracie winning the first round.  

If someone hits someone else with an illegal strike intended or not, that is not allowed.  Also if the opponent cannot continue, it's a DQ.  Those are the rules, and if you don't like them, you shouldn't be watching it.

It looks like you're trying to gang up on me with the usual suspects.  I don't really care.  Not taking the bait.


I used to think you were cool.  Now I'm having second thoughts.


----------



## AKIRA (Feb 11, 2007)




----------



## Doublebase (Feb 11, 2007)

BigDyl said:


> I used to think you were cool.  Now I'm having second thoughts.



Stop trying to be cute.  Can you post where you saw Renzo winning the 1st round?


----------



## BoneCrusher (Feb 11, 2007)

BigDyl said:


> I didn't actually get to watch it so I'm going by hearsay.  But I did watch the renzo and shamrock post fight videos.  I also read the fight commentary, and sherdog had gracie winning the first round.
> 
> If someone hits someone else with an illegal strike intended or not, that is not allowed.  Also if the opponent cannot continue, it's a DQ.  Those are the rules, and if you don't like them, you shouldn't be watching it.


Sorry but that is incorrect.  It must be intentional to be a DQ in most franchises.   Add to that it normally requires repeated offenses and at least one warning, unless it's a particularly grievous offense.  There were no priors in this case, and no warnings.  This should have been a loss to Gracie.  This is far from the first time a weaker fighter took a foul and tried to play it out to the win.   

Example: Tyson Holyfield.  It took two separate chunks of Holyfield's ears one off of each side for Tyson to get the DQ.  Normally the injured fighter has five minutes to recover then he either fights or is declared the loser.    Holyfield was given time then required to fight.  

The casual declaration of a DQ on this kind of deal is to prevent this exact kind of ending to a world class fight.  Look at it this way ... if every time the losing fighter laid down from a foul ... _what would become of the sport?_ 

BTW ... I know that sherdog is one of the premier MMA sites but they *are* shit.  The opinions there are effected too much by outside influences ... instead of remaining pure to the sport of MMA.  The people that post there are mostly assholes who spend more time insulting people then discussing the sport.  I use to be one of them 'till I got bored with it.  Do not make the mistake of relying on sherdog for an accurate report of what's what or what's right in MMA ... they are all for sale over there at sherdog.



BigDyl said:


> It looks like you're trying to gang up on me with the usual suspects.  I don't really care.  Not taking the bait.I used to think you were cool.  Now I'm having second thoughts.



Take the bait ... please do.  I challenge you often now because you put your self in that position. Fire back at me with intellect and maturity. Don't avoid the issues or go off half cocked ... do the research and hit back.  You will improve your debate skills AND your knowledge of MMA ... plus we'll have a little fun along the way.  I don't get mad very easily.

I have not joined forces with anyone BigD.  Not my style.  I call em like I see em.  This is not the first time you and I have disagreed on an MMA event and it wont be the last.  You did state that you hadn't watched the fight ... so why did you start commenting on a fight you didn't watch?  I would not even consider doing that because I would be too worried about making a fool of myself.  I would never stand behind a fighter just because I'm a fan of that fighter or the family he hails from.  If my guy loses he loses.  If he pulls some kind of whacked out shit I'll call 'em on it.  I value the sport of MMA above all of it's practitioners too much to allow any one I'm a fan of to fuck this sport up.

And for the record ... I think your posts are humorous.  You say shit just to be obtuse ... I like that.  But; when you say stupid shit you will get nailed on it _every time._  Not that everyone is out to get you, just that you pissed everyone off so we all respond in turn each in our own way.

I apologize to you if I've been to abrupt with you,  I will attempt to be less caustic ... sorry BigDyl. Seriously.


----------



## AKIRA (Feb 12, 2007)

You can be be caustic, he can take it.

How many knees were there to the head?  2?  3?

It really didnt look that unsportsman like to me.  I wouldve given a warning (one I know he heard) and possibly stood them up...possibly.


----------



## the nut (Feb 12, 2007)

BoneCrusher said:


> The people that post there are mostly assholes who spend more time insulting people then discussing the sport.




It's a good thing Dyl's not like that.


----------



## BigPapaPump68 (Feb 12, 2007)

AKIRA said:


> You can be be caustic, he can take it.
> 
> How many knees were there to the head?  2?  3?
> 
> It really didnt look that unsportsman like to me.  I wouldve given a warning (one I know he heard) and possibly stood them up...possibly.



You could tell it wasn't intentional. Herb Dean just stood there both times when Frank hit him with the knees, even in the reverse angle view you could see he was just standing there watchin them. The fight should have been stood up. It didn't matter for renzo though. If he stood up, he would have got knocked out. If he stayed on the ground, his ribs would have got broke and he still would have got knocked out. It's ashame to see that happen, but Herb Dean should have had better knowledge than to just let renzo lay on top of frank.


----------



## AKIRA (Feb 12, 2007)

He certainly didnt look like he was being productive with his takedowns.  Those knees to the side looked like theyd hurt.

Where is part 2?  I found part 3, but


----------



## tucker01 (Feb 12, 2007)

click on the user, you will find part 2 in his videos http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=1pgHlmN2Rnc


----------



## BoneCrusher (Feb 12, 2007)

Herb definitely had orders from head quarters to stop the lay and pray.  He had been standing them up a bit more quickly than he would have had he been reffing a UFC match.  I just think this one got away from Herb and he made a bad call.  

You had to really look at the slow mo' to see it was the back of the head getting contact on the two knees, so from a certain angle he may not have even realized they were illegal ... he may have just seen knees flying and thought it was all good.

Regardless the Gracie family has taken another shot in the ass on this one ... which kinda sucks.  The Gracie family has earned their way up the food chain and deserves better than this tool bitching out on a bogus foul for the DQ.  The guys I roll with here locally _to a man_ all say that this was bullshit and that they woulda kept on fighting, *and* would have been *embarrassed* to have had to stop the fight over a few LAME WEAK knees like that.  We all take shots to the head when we fight ... _it's supposed to be a matter of pride_ that you can take the shot and get the win ... not take the foul to get the DQ.  That was shameful, absolutely shameful. 

And BigD I wanna again apologize if I hurt your feelings.  Rich46yo was an asshole and I flamed him often.  I enjoyed it and I buried him.  There were a few other people that used to be here and are gone now that I also took great pleasure in harassing ... _you're not one of them_ and I don't want you to think you are. We cool homie ... no worries.


----------



## Goodfella9783 (Feb 12, 2007)

BoneCrusher said:


> ... _you're not one of them_ and I don't want you to think you are. We cool homie ... no worries.


 
Awww


----------



## AKIRA (Feb 12, 2007)




----------



## MCx2 (Feb 12, 2007)

BC and BigDyl should get a room.....


----------



## BoneCrusher (Feb 12, 2007)

**EDIT ... *
I just re-watched the knee part and Herb did see the knees and was halfway reacting to them.  He had approached a little closer and it seemed as though he was saying something ... in the ring interview he states he had warned Shamrock.  I'm thinking he gave Gracie the inspiration.  "Ohhh shit the ref just called him out to stop the knee strikes on the back of the head ... I can bitch out and maybe get the DQ off of the foul".  Anyone with tourney experience has been there and had it happen to them.  If you ask your opponent "Hey was that a bad hit?" they always say "IT's the ref's call" and shrug ... but that is the minors not the big show.

LOL ... remember too that Shamrock has recently knocked out the other Gracie that was there in the corner with Renzo.  Caesar Gracie was Renzo's manager and got knocked the fuck out in his meeting with Frank


----------



## BoneCrusher (Feb 12, 2007)

Ahh fuck you guys man com'n ... I just don't wanna be an asshole to the guy for no reason is all.  I'd be nice to you too if I'd inadvertently hurt your feelings.  Don't beat me down over that ...


----------



## AKIRA (Feb 12, 2007)

Were not.



BoneCrusher said:


> Ahh fuck you guys man com'n ... *I just don't wanna be an asshole to the guy for no reason is all*.  I'd be nice to you too if I'd inadvertently hurt your feelings.  Don't beat me down over that ...



You werent.


----------



## AKIRA (Feb 12, 2007)

BoneCrusher said:


> **EDIT ... *
> I just re-watched the knee part and Herb did see the knees and was halfway reacting to them.  He had approached a little closer and it seemed as though he was saying something ... in the ring interview he states he had warned Shamrock.  I'm thinking he gave Gracie the inspiration.  "Ohhh shit the ref just called him out to stop the knee strikes on the back of the head ... I can bitch out and maybe get the DQ off of the foul".  Anyone with tourney experience has been there and had it happen to them.  If you ask your opponent "Hey was that a bad hit?" they always say "IT's the ref's call" and shrug ... but that is the minors not the big show.



That does make sense for how Gracie could react, but in the heat of battle, would expect to adhere to warnings perfectly when a grappling master has you on his back?  Plus it was a matter of less than 6 seconds.  In real play...

Either way, fuck it.  I always thought the Gracies were boring pussies.


----------



## Goodfella9783 (Feb 12, 2007)

Doublebase said:


> Who the fuck is Bennet? I don't know much about this guy but what a character. His style is awful though. Hands are low, I love how they put "street fighting" under his style and thats it. I kept seeing him on camera during the other fights. He was everywhere. He was entertaining but what joke. I would love to see Ken Flo submit his ass in a min.


 
http://youtube.com/watch?v=ciAFQDpuHT4


----------



## ABCs (Feb 12, 2007)

Goodfella9783 said:


> http://youtube.com/watch?v=ciAFQDpuHT4



Wow.


----------



## BigPapaPump68 (Feb 12, 2007)

BoneCrusher said:


> **EDIT ... *
> I just re-watched the knee part and Herb did see the knees and was halfway reacting to them.  He had approached a little closer and it seemed as though he was saying something ... in the ring interview he states he had warned Shamrock.  I'm thinking he gave Gracie the inspiration.  "Ohhh shit the ref just called him out to stop the knee strikes on the back of the head ... I can bitch out and maybe get the DQ off of the foul".  Anyone with tourney experience has been there and had it happen to them.  If you ask your opponent "Hey was that a bad hit?" they always say "IT's the ref's call" and shrug ... but that is the minors not the big show.
> 
> LOL ... remember too that Shamrock has recently knocked out the other Gracie that was there in the corner with Renzo.  Caesar Gracie was Renzo's manager and got knocked the fuck out in his meeting with Frank



I felt bad for Caesar. He got demolished.


----------



## BoneCrusher (Feb 12, 2007)

BigPapaPump68 said:


> I felt bad for Caesar. He got demolished.


I loved his post fight interview.  He wasn't a whiny lil girly man.  "I was over matched and got knocked out" ... classic honesty.  I respect him for that ...


----------



## BoneCrusher (Feb 12, 2007)

Krazy Horse getting sub'd ... still an entertainer.  He'd be a pain in the ass to fight.


----------



## the nut (Feb 12, 2007)

The next fight for Gina Carano announced


----------



## BoneCrusher (Feb 12, 2007)

The loser gets eaten by this guy ..


----------



## maniclion (Feb 13, 2007)

maniclion said:


> Frank With A Flying Double Exodus Judo Chop!!!!


I guess Frank nvr got around to doing this huh?  I told him thats the way to win it....


----------



## Yanick (Feb 13, 2007)

BoneCrusher said:


> The loser gets eaten by this guy ..



Wow, i'm gonna try to eat all that on Sunday , sans the sausages i don't like pork.


----------

